# Danni - Single house rabbit - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Danni - a female dutch lionhead who is looking for a home as a single house bun.

Danni is 2-3 years old and originally came to us from Ireland as she was going to put to sleep. She was rehomed, but was recently returned to us due to a change in circumstances.

Danni is a very friendly girl, but does not like other rabbits so we are looking for somewhere where she can be a house rabbit. She loves being rubbed behind her ears and spending time with people.










Danni has been spayed, vaccinated, wormed and seen by our vet. There is a minimum adoption fee of £35 for her.

Furry Friends
Email: [email protected]
Mob: 0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk
Caterham, Surrey.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty little Danni is still looking for a place to call home


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

she's beautiful. Hope she finds somewhere soon! Wish i was in a position to offer her a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Little Danni hopped off to a new home today. Good luck little lady! x


----------

